# االاقسام العامة > منبر سيده فرح >  >  70 اسما للمراة

## حافظ النور

*سبعون اسما للمرأة 



الربحـلة : المرأة إذا كانت ضخمة وفي اعـتـدال 
السبحـلة : المرأة إذا زادت ضخامتها ولم تـقـبح . 
الجـاريـة : المرأة إذا كانت طويلة وسـبـطـة . 
الوضيئة : المرأة التي بها مسحـة من الجمال . 
العـيطبـول : المرأة الطويلة العـنـق في اعـتـدال وحـسن . 
الغـانـيـة : المرأة إذا استـغـنت بجمالها عـن الزينة . 
الوسيـمة : المرأة إذا كان جسدها ثابتاً كأنها رسمت به . 
القسيـمـة : المرأة صاحبت الحظ الوافر من الحسن . 
الرعـبـوبة : المرأة إذا كانت بيضاء اللون رطبة . 
الزهــراء : المرأة التي يميل بياضها إلى صفرة كلون القمر والبـدر . 
الدعـجــاء : المرأة شـديـدة سـواد العـين مع سعـة المقـلة . 
الـشـنـبـاء : المرأة رقيقة الأسنان المستوية الحسنة . 
الخــود : المرأة الـشـابة حسنة الخـلـق . 
المولـودة : المرأة إذا كانت دقـيـقـة المحـاسـن . 
الخرعـبـة : المرأة حـسـنـة الـقـد .. وليـنة العـصب . 
المبـتـلة : المرأة التي لم يركـب لحمها بعـضه بعـضا . 
الهـيـفـاء : المرأة إذا كانت لطيفة البـطن . 
الممشوقة : المرأة لـطـيـفـة الخـصر مع امـتـداد القامة . 
الخـدبجة : المرأة السمـيـنـة الممـتـلـئـة الذراعـيـن والساقين . 
البرمادة : المرأة السمينة التي ترتـج من سمنها . 
الرقراقة : المرأة التي كأن الماء يجري في وجهها . 
الـبـضـة : المرأة إذا كانت رقـيـقـة الجلد وناعـمة البشرة . 
الـنـظـرة : المرأة إذا رأيت في وجهها نضرة النعـيم . 
الوهنانة : المرأة إذا كانت بها فـتـور عـند القيام لسمنها . 
البهنـانة : المرأة إذا كانت طيـبـة الريـح . 
العـرهـرة : المرأة عـظيمة الخلق مع الجمـال . 
العـبـقـرة : المرأة الناعـمة الجميلة . 
الغـيـداء : المرأة إذا كانت متـثـنـية اللين المتعـمدة له . 
الرشـوف : المرأة طـيـبـة الـفـم . 
أنـــوف : المرأة إذا كانت طيبة ريـح الـيــد . 
الرصوف : المرأة إذا كانت طيـبـة الخـلـوة . 
الـشـموع : المرأة .. اللعـوب .. الضحـوك . 
الفرعــاء : المرأة إذا كانت تامـة الـشعـر . 
الدخيـمة : المرأة إذا كانت منخـفـضة الصوت . 
العـروب : المرأة إذا كانت محبة لزوجها .. المتـحـبـبـه إليـه . 
الـنـوار : المرأة إذا كانت نـفـورا من الريـبـة . 
القـذور : المرأة المـتـجـنـبـة الأقـذار . 
الحصان : المرأة الـعـفـيـفـة . 
البنـون : المرأة كـثيـرة الـولـد . 
النظور : المرأة قـلـيـلـة الولادة . 
المذكـار : المرأة التي تـلـد الذكـور فـقـط . 
المأنـاث : المرأة التي تـلـد الإناث فـقـط . 
المهـاب : المرأة التي تـلـد مرة ذكـر ومرة أنثى . 
مقـلات : المرأة التي لا يعـيـش لها ولـد . 
منجاب : المرأة التي تـلـد الـنجـباء . 
محمقة : المرأة التي تـلـد الحمقى . 
الممكـورة : المرأة المطرية الخلق . 
الـلـدينــة : المرأة الـلـيـنـة الـناعـمة . 
المقـصد : المرأة التي لا يراها أحـد إلا أعـجبته . 
الخبرنجـة : المرأة الجارية الحسنة الخلق في استواء . 
الرجراجة : المرأة الدقـيـقـة الجـلـد . 
الرتـكـة : المرأة الكـثيرة اللحم . 
الخـريــدة : المرأة الحـبـيـبـة . 
الطـفـلة : المرأة الناعـمة المـلـمـس . 
العـطـبـولة : المرأة طويلة العـنـق . 
الـبـراقـة : المرأة بيضاء الـثـغـر . 
الدهثمة : المرأة السـهـلة . 
العـانـق : المرأة التي لم تـتـزوج . 
الباهـرة : المرأة التي تـفـوق غـيرها من النـساء في الجمال . 
الهنانة : المرأة الضاحكة .. المتهللة . 
الغـيـلم : المرأة الحسناء .. حسنة الخلـق . 
المتحرية : المرأة حسنة المشية في خيلاء . 
العيطموس : المرأة الفطنة .. الحسناء . 
السهلبة : المرأة خفيفة اللحم . 
العـزيزة : المرأة الغـافـلة عـن الـشر . 
الرائعــة : المرأة التي تسر كل من ينظر إليها . 
البلهـاء : المرأة الكـريـمـة . 
الفيصاء : المرأة الطويلة العـنـق . 
المجدولة : المرأة الممشوقة . 
السرعـوفة : المرأة الناعـمة الطويلة 
الشموس : المرأة التي لا تطمع الرجال في نفـسها 
*

----------


## nona

*تسلم ياحافظ نفتشي نحن من ياتو اسم
                        	*

----------


## طارق العرش

*تختلف الأسماء وتبقي حواء هي حواء
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*مشكور ياحافظ علي المعلومة


والله كان ما الترجمة ... كنا نقول الزول بشتم ماله
                        	*

----------

